# بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة.. جهزي لحفلة خطوبتك في البيت

كنتِ بتحلمي كتير باليوم ده.. وأخيراً جه الميعاد المنتظر وهتتخطبي...
بس المشكلة إن الخطوبة هتكون في البيت..

وطبعاً دي حاجة قلقاكِ؛ لإنك بتفكّري إزاي الحفلة تكون حلوة وأحلى من أي حفلة خطوبة بتتعمل في فندق خمس نجوم..

ولا يهمك من أي حاجة خالص، علشان إحنا النهارده حبينا نبارك لك ونديكِ هدية خطوبتك.. وهي الخطوات اللي هتمشي عليها علشان تجهزي لحفلة خطوبة ولا في الخيال..
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة.. جهزي لحفلة خطوبتك في البيت

يلّا بينا نشوف إزاي...


جهزي قائمة بالمدعوين
بنات كتير بتفتكر إنها لما تعمل الخطوبة في البيت يبقى مش لازم تعمل قائمة بالمدعوين والمعازيم اللي هيحضروا، لكن طبعاً ده كلام مش صحيح بالمرة؛ لأن الخطوبة اللي على الضيّق دي لازم تحضري لها قائمة بالمدعوين، زي الخطوبة اللي بتتعمل خارج البيت بالظبط، ويا ريت قبل ما تعملي قائمة المدعوين تحددي مساحة البيت عندك أد إيه؛ لأن على أساس المساحة دي هتحددي عدد المدعوين اللي هتعزميهم على الحفلة.

وخدي بالك إن القائمة دي لازم تكون جاهزة قبل ميعاد حفلة الخطوبة بوقت كافٍ على الأقل عشرة أيام، علشان يكون عندك وقت كافٍ إنك تتصلي بالمدعوين وتبلغيهم بميعاد الخطوبة، ويكون عند المدعوين هما كمان وقت كافٍ أنهم يجهزوا نفسهم...

ودي الخطوات اللي هتعمليها وأنتِ بتجهزي قائمة بالمدعوين..

1- هتقعدي أنتِ وعريسك ومامتك ووالدة عريسك، وتجيبوا ورقة وقلم وتبدؤوا في كتابة أسماء المدعوين واحد واحد وأرقام تليفوناتهم، وده علشان ما تنسوش حد.

2- بعد كده هتشوفي عددهم أد إيه بالضبط، لو كان العدد مناسب لمساحة البيت عندك يبقى ابدؤوا في الاتصال بالمدعوين.. لكن لو كان العدد كبير جداً ومساحة البيت عندك مش هتستحمل العدد ده كله يبقى اعملوا فلترة للقائمة دي.. يعني اختاروا منها المدعوين اللي درجة قربهم منك أنتِ أو عريسك كبيرة أو اللي ما ينفعش تعملوا حفلة زي دي من غير ما يكونوا موجودين.

3- هتبدئي تتصلي بكل المعازيم اللي من طرفك علشان تعزميهم، وفي نفس الوقت خلّي عريسك أو حماتك يبدؤوا هما كمان يعزموا المدعوين اللي من طرفهم ويشرحوا لهم عنوان البيت بالظبط.

4- لو كان في حد من المدعوين هيعتذر عن الحضور لانشغاله مثلاً أو سفره أو لأي سبب في الوقت ده تقدري تعزمي حد مكانه من اللي ما قدرتيش تعزميهم في البداية بسبب عدم وجود مكان ليه.


جهزي ورتّبي البيت استعداداً للخطوبة
أوّل حاجة هتعمليها هي إنك هتحددي المكان اللي هتكون فيه حفلة الخطوبة واللي غالباً ما بيكونش الريسبشن بتاع الشقة؛ لأن ده أكبر مكان في الشقة أو في غرفة الصالون، بعد كده ابدئي في ترتيب وتجهيز البيت علشان يكون مناسب لحفلة الخطوبة...

ودي الخطوات اللي هتعمليها:

1- تنظيف الشقة ودي أهم خطوة هتعمليها، ولما تيجي تنظفي لازم تنظفي البيت كله في الأوّل، وتخلّي المكان اللي هتعملي فيه الخطوبة آخر خطوة علشان ما يلحقش يتوسّخ.

2- بعد ما تنظفي البيت؛ تقدري دلوقتي تشوفي إيه قطع الموبيليا اللي هتخليها والقطع اللي هتشيليها في أي غرفة تانية من غرف البيت؛ لأن ساعات كتير بيكون في قطع موبيليا بتأخذ مساحة كبيرة من الغرفة ومش بيكون لها أي استخدام زي الكونسول أو النيش، وممكن تستغني عنهم وتحطي مكانهم كراسي إضافية للمدعوين، كمان شيلي الحاجات اللي تخافي عليها من الكسر؛ زي مثلاً الفازات الغالية والتحف اللي ممكن إنها تكون موجودة.

3- اختاري أبرز مكان أو أوضح مكان وحطي فيه كراسي الكوشة، وعلى فكرة ممكن تكون كراسي السفرة دي عبارة عن كرسين من كراسي الصالون أو كنبة الصالون أو ممكن تأجري كوشة "من عند بتاع الفراشة"، بس خدي بالك إن حجمها يكون مناسب لحجم المكان عندك، وحطي قدامهم ترابيزة صغيرة، علشان تحطوا عليهم الجاتوه أو العصير وكمان الشبكة لما تيجي تلبسيها.

4- لو حسيتِ إن الكراسي اللي موجودة في البيت مش هتكفي عدد المدعوين اللي هييجوا ممكن تأجري كراسي إضافية من أي محل فراشة.

5- يا سلام بقى لو تجيبي بوكيه ورد كبير وتحطيه وراء الكوشه بتاعتك؛ علشان يديها شكل جذاب وشيك ويطلع شكلها حلو في الصور.

6- ممكن كمان تزيّني المكان بالورود والبالونات اللي ممكن تحطيهم على شكل قلوب في كل أركان البيت، ويا سلام لو كانوا باللون الروز والأحمر.

7- لو ليكِ صورة إنتِ وخطيبك سوا؛ ممكن تكبّريها وتعملي منها بوستر كبير وتحطيه في مكان بارز، بحيث إنها تبقى باينة لكل المدعوين، أو تحطيها قدام باب الشقة وتكتبي عليها الجملة التاليةHappy engagement" " وتعني "خطوبة سعيدة" وتكتبي اسمك واسم خطيبك.

8- وعلشان الحفلة تكتمل لازم طبعاً يكون فيه موسيقىومممكن ترانيم خفيفه وفي ترانيم كتيرر للخطوابات ، وعلشان كده ما تنسيش الكاسيت أو جهاز الكمبيوتراو الامبي فور ويا ريت تجهزي كل اللي أنتِ عايزاها تشتغل في يوم زي ده وتحفظيها على الجهاز عندك، بحيث إنها تكون جاهزة على التشغيل.

9- استحالة طبعاً المناسبة السعيدة دي تمر من غير ما يكون في حاجة تسجلها لحظة بلحظة؛ علشان كده جهزي أكتر من كاميرا.. واستعيني باتنين من أصحابك بتكوني واثقة في إنهم بيصوّروا كويس، واطلبي منهم إن كل واحدة تصوّر كل لقطة في الحفلة بحيث يبقى ما فيش لقطة أو منظر يعدي من غير تصوير.. وخدي بالك إنك تتأكدي بنفسك قبل الحفلة إن البطارية مشحونة كويس وإن كل حاجة تمام.

10- ما تنسيش تجيبي معطّر للجو علشان ترشيه في الآخر بعد ما تكوني خلصتِ كل تجهيزات البيت؛ لأنه بيدي رائحة حلوة قوي للبيت ومستمره


جهزي عشاء شيك.. وعلى مزاجك
ودلوقتي وصلنا لمرحلة من أهم مراحل تجهيزات حفلة الخطوبة، وهي مرحلة البوفيه أو السفرة واللي بتحيّر بنات كتيرة، وبيكونوا مش عارفين يعملوا فيها إيه؟! ومن الأفضل طبعاً عمل بوفيه مفتوح؛ لأنه بيكون أسهل وأشيك، وبيكون فيه أصناف متنوّعة، وطبعاً اختيار نوعية الأصناف بيكون حسب إمكانياتِك وميزانيتك اللي أنتِ حاطاها فمثلاً...
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة.. جهزي لحفلة خطوبتك في البيت

• لو معاكِ إمكانيات كبيرة.. ممكن إنك تعملي بوفيه كبير بيحتوي على مجموعة مختلفة من الأصناف زي مثلاً ديك رومي أو خروف صغير محشي بيتم وضعه في وسط البوفيه، بالإضافة إلى أصناف أخرى من اللحوم زي الكفتة واللحمة الباردة، وأصناف متعددة من الطيور زي البط والفراخ والحمام، وأصناف متعددة من المحاشي، بالإضافة إلى المكرونة البشاميل، وأصناف متعددة من السلطات، بالإضافة طبعاً لتورتة العروسين والجاتوهات والحلويات الشرقية والغربية والفاكهة بأنواعها المتعددة والمشروبات الغازية والعصائر.

• لو معاكِ ميزانية معتدلة.. يعني في المعقول يبقى ممكن إنك تعملي بوفيه بسيط بيتكون من مجموعة مختلفة من الساندويتشات البسيطة؛ زي مثلاً ساندويتشات الفراخ البانيه والكفتة والكبدة والجبنة الرومي.. بالإضافة طبعاً لتورتة العروسين والجاتو والشيكولاتة والمشروبات الغازية العصائر.

• لو معاكِ ميزانية بسيطة جداً.. يبقى ممكن إنك تعملي بوفيه بسيط جداً عبارة عن تورتة العروسين والجاتو والشيكولاتة والمشروبات الغازية والعصائر.

ونصيحة مني ليكِ.. يا ريت إنك تخليكِ بسيطة جداً، واللي في مقدارك ومقدار أسرتك قدميه، وبلاش تكلّفي نفسك فوق طاقتها، وبيني وبينك أنتِ أولى بكل قرش هيتصرف؛ لأنك بعد الخطوبة داخلة على مرحلة التجهيزات ودي بتحتاج فلوس كثيرة جداً، واعرفي حاجة إن الناس اللي بتحبك بتكون جاية خطوبتك علشان تفرح وتفرحك مش جاية تاكل.

وخدي بالك إن من الإتيكيت إن العروسة والعريس هما اللي يفتتحوا البوفيه مع بعض ويقطّعوا التورتة، ويا ريت إنك تطلبي من محل الحلويات إنه يحط صورتك أنتِ وخطيبك على التورتة.

وعلى فكرة لو مش فاضية إنك تجهزي العشاء، ممكن إنك توكلي المهمة دي لمامتك أو أختك الكبيرة أو واحدة من أصحابك أو أي حد يحب يخدم، ويا ريت تكون الحاجات دي جاهزة وموجودة على السفرة بشكل منظّم قبل الناس ما تيجي.
منقول​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى 

بجد مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااا

اجمل حاجه هى البساطه فى كل شىء

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى
> 
> بجد مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*مرور

منتهى الروعه



شكـــــرا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*مرور

منتهى الروعه



شكـــــرا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (22 مارس 2010)

*حلو اوى التويبك دة*
*والهى خطوبات البيت اريح ع الاقل بتجنبك حوار كسوفك وانت داخل الكنسينة وحاسس ان الكل بيتفرج عليك*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> *حلو اوى التويبك دة*
> *والهى خطوبات البيت اريح ع الاقل بتجنبك حوار كسوفك وانت داخل الكنسينة وحاسس ان الكل بيتفرج عليك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


*مرور

منتهى الروعه



شكـــــرا

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مارس 2010)

تمااااااام اووووووووى يا نهيســـــــى وخطوات مش متعبة نهائى
ربنا يعوووووضك


----------

